
Apple Shuts Off App Reviews for Those Running iOS 9 Beta - ingve
http://blog.macsales.com/31861-apple-shuts-off-app-reviews-for-those-running-ios-9-beta
======
kumarm
Hopefully Google Follows this approach.

Funny Side Note: Google lets users comment before download of an app is
complete. This results in significant number of Comments saying "Download too
slow". App Developers can't do anything about how fast apps are downloaded :).

~~~
djent
There was a time when Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat, etc. apps were all around
5-10Mb in size. Now they're 30-80Mb. That's on the developers, and makes the
download take longer.

~~~
glhaynes
Not all of that is the app makers' fault. These days they generally need to
support 32-bit ARM (maybe 2 different flavors?), 64-bit ARM, @1x, @2x, and @3x
assets, iPad and iPhone versions, etc all in one bundle.

Fortunately, Apple is adding new functionality ("App Thinning") to iOS 9 to
strip unneeded stuff out from the bundle that the Store sends the device.

------
plorkyeran
Even better would be to have an entirely separate section/rating for beta
reviews, as having some idea what apps will break if I install the iOS beta on
my main phone is useful. Still, definitely an improvement.

~~~
Sanddancer
I like your suggestion. Being able to give the devs feedback as to what is
broken means that at iOS launch time, the app store is full of good apps.

~~~
ascagnel_
You'd need a good way for developers to reach out to those who submit beta
reviews to get more details. Right now, a review complaining about a crash
only alerts the developer; there's no way for a developer to request the crash
log from the user.

------
csense
> developers aren’t allowed to add patches to fix issues caused by iOS 9

Apple is just nuts. This makes me glad I don't have anything to do with their
ecosystem.

~~~
foodstances
I don't think that's true anyway. I just saw an update from Dropbox yesterday
that had the update text "Fixes most common crashes for users running the iOS
9 Beta".

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dropbox/id327630330?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dropbox/id327630330?mt=8)

~~~
donarb
Sometimes Apple tightens up their APIs, which may have been a gray area on
previous versions of the OS. Being able to future-proof your app when the new
OS ships is a good thing.

